# Battery Change : Seiko 7t32-7e70 Chrono



## N_B

Upon removing the caseback there is a note on the inside of the case which reads..

'after installing a new battery short AC and + of the battery'

More familiar with mechanical movements and when i've replced the odd battery in the past no such notes have been on the caseback. Anyone familiar with this and care to educate me







, at present i've only removed the back to check the battery type needed (SR927W silver oxides in the post) ??

Cheers


----------



## pg tips

NB not a seiko but a similar thing with my citizen, the instructions say to short AR and Bat + twice.

Look just below the battery and you can see a circular contact point marked AR.

I use a paper clip put one end on the contact point and then tap the other end on the + side of the battery.

I expect your seiko is very similar.


----------



## BarryW

Hi,

This proceedure is fairly common with Quartz watches with Chronos or LCDs or other complications. I think its something to do with resetting the integrated circuit.

What you need to do is, after installing the new battery (sometimes the small second hand moves straight away and sometimes it doesn't) touch the top of the battery (+) with some metallic tweezers and connect the other end of the tweezers to the AC contact. This AC contact is usually a smal copper contact which is accessed thro the movement plate. If you look carefully at the plate, it will be stamped with 'AC' and an arrow pointing to the contact.

If you have any problems just give me a shout.

Barry


----------



## Roger

AC = All clear, or clear all.....just resets the processor....I use needle-nose tweezers.

Roger


----------



## N_B

cheers fella's, advice noted....just waiting for the bats to arrive now


----------



## N_B

Seiko 7t32-7e70 Chrono, Battery Change

Battery change all sorted now







.

AC & + shorted but beyond this the watch wouldn't function until the chronograph hands were reset/zeroed and the in-built in IC (intergrated circuit) reset.

A. Ref page 16 of the manual to reset the chrono.

B. Ref page 17 of the manual to reset the in-built IC.

For the manual ref the adobe pdf file link below:

http://www.seiko.co.uk/supportdocs/sd_37_7t32.pdf

Hope this assists anyone else with the same movement /model







.


----------



## Jussi

Hi,

Glad your Seiko is working now!









I took my 7t32 to watchmaker for a battery change yesterday. After the battery was changed chronograph worked OK, but the main hands didn't.







Could this be due the watchmaker didn't properly reset the watch or do I have a bigger problem?









The other question: what kind of battery did you install to your watch?

Thanks,

Jussi


----------



## BarryW

It may be the IC but I suspect it is a bigger problem.

correct battery is a 399 - i use Maxells as I found Renatas sometimes leaked.

BarryW


----------



## N_B

Jussi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Glad your Seiko is working now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my 7t32 to watchmaker for a battery change yesterday. After the battery was changed chronograph worked OK, but the main hands didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be due the watchmaker didn't properly reset the watch or do I have a bigger problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other question: what kind of battery did you install to your watch?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jussi
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


JUSSI

Mine were not problems as such but lack of familiarity in changing the battery on this model, this is the first time i've had to change it.

1. When i first changed the battery I and after shorting the (using a paper clip and bridging watch 'AC' to the battery '+') the time and date were set but the main hours/minues/seconds were not working. In contrast the chrono seconds & minutes would work but not zero to 12 and the alarm setting function/beep also seemed to work.

2. The chrono was zeroed as page 16 and the IC reset as page 17 (<http://www.seiko.co.uk/supportdocs/sd_37_7t32.pdf>) and immediately the main hours/minues/seconds were working so the time and date were set...hey presto.

Sounds like your at the same point that i was in 1. above. Suggest you check out the manual and carry out the instructions on the pages 16 & 17 as indicated, if it wont work from there then the problem is above an beyond what i've experianced in changing the battery.

As for he battery itself it was a Swiss made Renata SR927W replacing a Seiko SR927W. This number matches the battery number quoted in the Seiko manual and what has powered the watch for the last 20 months. The 399 number mentioned in the previous posting didnt mean much to me before but i've noticed the Renata box does have 399 quoted on it seperately in addition to the SR number.

In all fairness to what battery type to use then go for the best ideally a replacement Seiko one although finding some without my Seiko dealer offering to send my watch off to Seiko UK for ever and a day was a long shot. People's opinions and experiance with batteries all seem to clash/differ as some swear by silver & avoid alkaline and vice versa, some say one leaks and the other doesnt etc etc. A good source (not the battery supplier) gave me the pointer towards Silver Oxide Renata and now i'm being further advised those leak too. So on that front its all as clear as mud regardless of the fact i've never had a leaking battery regardless of type or brand on the small amount of electric watches i've owned.

Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Jussi

Thanks for answers!

I'm afraid that my watch has a bigger problem that just dead battery. I got SR57 399 silver oxide battery that should qualify as areplacement for SR927W. I tried to bridge the + and AC, and performed IQ reset, but no results: stop watch and alarm hands work, but main hands and alarm sound won't.

I bought this watch (7T32-7E10) from biggest jewellery chain in Finland in 1999 and it had no instruction with it. It has no bracelet now because the clasp broke and I took the push pins for another watch. Of course the watch is worth nothing, but it has a lot of sentimental value for me as I wore it during my 18 month military service, swam, digged trenches, shoot weapons and stuff.







Lot's of memories..

I guess I have to put it back to top drawer and take it out occasionally to just look at it.

Thank you for your help!

Jussi


----------



## jasonm

Dont give up Jussie!!!!

It would be a shame to let something with that much sentimental meaning sit in a drawer, it is possible to get replacement modules for these Seikos...

Make it a mission to give it new life


----------



## Jussi

If you only knew how difficult it is to be a watch enthusiast in Finland. At least out side capital Helsinki. Skilled watch makers are scarce and everyone wears Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium basic models and fashionable? Acxents on some sort of bund strap. And I'm not meaning that they are bad watches, but I find them little uninspiring.









There are 7T32 spare movements occasionally on Ebay and perhaps I can find a watch maker that is willing to do the movement swap instead of just advising me to purchase a new watch. There is hope..

Jussi


----------



## jasonm

You have Suunto though









God bless them for their dive computors


----------



## N_B

Jussi,

Check your PM and the UK supplier i mention. At Â£24:95 for a replacement 7T32 movement your sorted, give them a shout. All you need to do is find a suitable watchmaker to remove & replace the movement, why not approach RLT Roy ???

Â£24:99 + labour + postage.....you should be laughing.

You'll have your wearable sentimental watch with its new movment and the non working one to keep locked away for storytimes, after all it did take your thru the military.


----------



## Jussi

That's true Jason, some of their models are nice. Couple of my friends wear Suuntos and one of them has showed interest in my watches, particularly my G-Shock.

Thank you for the link, Nick! I've surfed on the internet's watch sites for few years and never seen that company before. I try to contact them and get forward on getting the Seiko running again.

Little update: I just discovered that the alarm is working after all, so only the main hands are not working.









Jussi


----------



## N_B

If your certain its broke go for the new movement....hope you've tried the IC reset several times tho just to be sure







. On mine as per the instuctions, the main crown was out two clicks, then pressed A&B rapidly one after each other...then pressed them rapidly together, then main hands decided to work.

These electrics have a mind of their own...tsk


----------



## N_B

error trying to upload pic


----------



## jasonm

Your links not working Nick


----------



## Jussi

I've done all the resets at least dozen times







. But I'll be in touch with the clock spares tomorrow. There's only one but.. I'm not sure how i'll sell thisidea to my wife. I received SKX007K2 from Roy tuesday and my wife told me: "next watch, next year"







We are now talking about movement, not watch, though.


----------



## N_B

the same watch only mine has a blk leather/white stitching strap


----------

